# I know how to say that in German



## Dalieux

What's the most natural way to express that?

Ik weet hoe dat in Duits te zeggen.
Ik weet hoe ik dat in Duits moet zeggen.
Ik weet dat in Duits zeggen.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik weet hoe ik dat in *het* Duits *kan* zeggen.


----------



## elroy

I would have said “Ik weet hoe *je* dat in het Duits *zegt*.”  Would that work?


----------



## Peterdg

elroy said:


> Would that work?


Yes


----------



## Dalieux

So I'm assuming the "know how to [VERB]" construction can never come in a similar short phrase in dutch, like "weet hoe te [VERB]"

For example, "I already know how to cook"
"Ik weet al hoe te koken" 
"Ik weet al hoe ik moet/kan koken" 

Am I right?


----------



## Peterdg

Are you right? Well, not really.

"Ik weet al hoe te koken" is not wrong. It's just something we wouldn't say that way. You could find that construction e.g. in a formally written document. And, it could probably also be more common in the Dutch of the Netherlands but here in Belgium, you'd probably not hear it.


----------



## Dalieux

Interesting. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## ThomasK

Peterdg said:


> Are you right? Well, not really.
> 
> "Ik weet al hoe te koken" is not wrong. It's just something we wouldn't say that way. You could find that construction e.g. in a formally written document. And, it could probably also be more common in the Dutch of the Netherlands but here in Belgium, you'd probably not hear it.


In my view it is said in Flanders, it is even very common, but there might be regional variation...


----------

